# Can't install linux-black screen



## wolar (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi guys , i want to install ubuntu 14.04.3 , i created bootable usb using unetbootin and win32diskimager, both resulting in the same black screen, i can boot to the usb (the menu) but when i press try ubuntu or install ubuntu monitor goes offline (may be GPU compatibility). I tryd with uefi and legacy , secure boot deactivated .
Currently i have installed windows 10. Does any one knows how to fix this ? 
Thanks.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 9, 2015)

thats odd. did you redownload the ISO? seems like some kind of file issue.


----------



## m&m's (Aug 9, 2015)

Ubuntu recommend to use Universal USB Installer

http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/#button

Also make sure your Ubuntu ISO is not corrupted by verifying that the md5 hash correspond -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes


----------



## wolar (Aug 9, 2015)

I tryd with the 14.04.2 and then the .3 , i will retry using the universal usb installer , thanks
Edit: checked the hash and it matches the iso


----------



## Blue-Knight (Aug 9, 2015)

wolar said:


> i can boot to the usb (the menu) but when i press try ubuntu or install ubuntu monitor goes offline


Do you have multiple monitors? Do you have more then 1 GPU connected? Is your integrated graphics enabled in BIOS?


----------



## wolar (Aug 9, 2015)

Single monitor and GPU


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 9, 2015)

wolar...

I'm not feeling all too well right now or I'd comment more....

If you keep running into this issue...just do a google search on NOMODESET and Black Screens when installing Ubuntu.  It's usually a simple workaround.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 9, 2015)

HDMI or DVI? I have had issues with certain montiors/video card combos when installing Ubuntu using HDMI.


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 9, 2015)

Post your target system specs, please. 
Sometimes hardware incompatibility causes issue like this one. 

I had similar problem on my old Acer Travelmate 8200 laptop, when any attempt at installing Linux distro with kernel above 2.6.x caused black screen and system halt. Reasons for fail ranged from FireWire module to ACPI probe errors.
It's an old laptop and some of its hardware is definitely outdated and not supported; yet I had successfully and smoothly ran Win7 and Win8.1 on it with vista drivers for ATI x1600 and all of the peripherals (including FireWire, IR, BT and S/PDIF).

What you can do is try to run a verbose boot from USB drive and see what fails. One of the older distros got finally installed on my laptop in the following sequence: boot into Live OS from USB, then run installation; before reboot you need to blacklist all conflicting modules you were able to find.


----------



## wolar (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks for the replies , i'm connected via Display port from GPU to monitor.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 9, 2015)

Have you tried Ubuntu 15.04 instead? 14.04 might not have new enough drivers to drive the 970 with open source drivers. Proprietary drivers don't tend to run automagically in Ubuntu and requires you to intervene (after it's installed).

Either way, I would try 15.04 and report back.


----------



## wolar (Aug 10, 2015)

I'll try to install the 15.04 and let you know.


----------



## wolar (Aug 11, 2015)

I tryd with 15.04 and same thing as the 14.03 , i tryd connecting via the CPU's graphics but my screen didn't show anything , i activated the cpu's graphics from bios too(connected via HDMI).

Edit: It may be windows 10 problem but i didn't install linux on this computer so i'm not sure.(new computer)


----------



## wolar (Aug 14, 2015)

OK i managed to boot , problem was the GPU. removing it completely allowed me to boot using the intel's one , probably there is an option in bios for that which i couldn't find


----------



## Blue-Knight (Aug 14, 2015)

wolar said:


> removing it completely allowed me to boot using the intel's one , probably there is an option in bios for that which i couldn't find


Physically removing the GPU was not needed. It could be avoided with BIOS settings: "Init Display First > IGFX".


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 14, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> Physically removing the GPU was not needed. It could be avoided with BIOS settings: "Init Display First > IGFX".


I thought that he did. Maybe there is a second option he missed?


wolar said:


> i activated the cpu's graphics from bios too


----------



## blobster21 (Aug 14, 2015)

@Blue-Knight Yes indeed, as seen in the user's manual :

Page 54:






Page 57:


----------



## vectoravtech (Aug 15, 2015)

Did you try function and up keys incase its just the brightness? I had that issue booting up live linux in my old bios that wasn't correct.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Aug 19, 2015)

vectoravtech said:


> Did you try function and up keys incase its just the brightness?


He said monitor goes offline (when no signal is detected and it goes to standby mode).

Not sure.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 20, 2015)

What you should have done is remove the display from the GPU and plug into the motherboard one. I seen this issue on two distros when installing on my 2600k


----------



## wolar (Aug 20, 2015)

No it wasnt the cable , it didn't matter , i just missed the bios option to change to IGFX , thats why i removed the GPU manually. Also yes , monitor was going to standby , most probably no 9xx display drivers on ubuntu 15.04 or 14.03, 
to work you can remove the GPU like i did or change from bios the display to IGFX from PCI and enable the integrated GPU. 
Thanks all for helping out !


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 20, 2015)

wolar said:


> No it wasnt the cable , it didn't matter , i just missed the bios option to change to IGFX , thats why i removed the GPU manually. Also yes , monitor was going to standby , most probably no 9xx display drivers on ubuntu 15.04 or 14.03,
> to work you can remove the GPU like i did or change from bios the display to IGFX from PCI and enable the integrated GPU.
> Thanks all for helping out !



Yea thats odd. This issue also happens when I reinstall my GPU drivers it will switch to the IGP and I have to move my dvi over to that to finish the uninstall of GPU drivers and install the new drivers.


----------



## yesyesloud (Aug 22, 2015)

wolar said:


> No it wasnt the cable , it didn't matter , i just missed the bios option to change to IGFX , thats why i removed the GPU manually. Also yes , monitor was going to standby , most probably no 9xx display drivers on ubuntu 15.04 or 14.03,
> to work you can remove the GPU like i did or change from bios the display to IGFX from PCI and enable the integrated GPU.
> Thanks all for helping out !


Did you manage to get the dedicated GPU working on Linux? If you want video support out of the box, you may need a distribution featuring proprietary drivers and or Linux Kernel 3.19+, but any distro featuring an active LTS kernel should suffice if downloaded recently.

You could try Mint (as it's just Ubuntu full of proprietary - and foss - software preloaded), Manjaro or Porteus.


----------



## wolar (Aug 23, 2015)

yesyesloud said:


> Did you manage to get the dedicated GPU working on Linux? If you want video support out of the box, you may need a distribution featuring proprietary drivers and or Linux Kernel 3.19+, but any distro featuring an active LTS kernel should suffice if downloaded recently.
> 
> You could try Mint (as it's just Ubuntu full of proprietary - and foss - software preloaded), Manjaro or Porteus.


Yes after getting the proprietary drivers the GPU worked fine


----------

